# Scratches and scuffs on interior plastics



## MissJen (May 2, 2014)

Hi everyone! I am new here and relatively new to the world of detailing! I am hoping to get some advice about how to get rid of any scratches of scuffs that are inside my car. There are a few light ones on my dashboard and few heavier ones on my glove box and trims near the feet and doors.

Does anyone have any suggestions to a product that would help with this? I was considering Meguiars Ultimate Compound, but is it safe for plastics?

Any help will be much appreciated! 

Thanks,

Jen


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Would like to know more about this. I've heard something about a soldering iron but I'm not going to try it out until I know more.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome along Jen, :wave: you will love this web site, I don't know what can be done to solve your issues with out risking more damage to plastics but I am sure one or two on here will know, I am keen to know my self.


----------



## MissJen (May 2, 2014)

bump


----------



## paulrs2000 (Oct 22, 2009)

very easy to do, i get my repair gear off bradleys smart repairs they have a web-site.
cheers paul


----------



## Rusty Sponge (Apr 15, 2014)

You could try a product called a magic sponge but it will mark it, best option is to get replacement plastic as I know of no product to get rid of scratches on plastic. 

Megs uc wouldn't do anything... I don't think anyway 

Welcome to Dw aswell


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I used to own a seat Ibiza which had plastics that marked very easily. I used to heat the area slightly and rub of the 'burrs' hard with a yellow duster. Most of my scratches disappeared altogether.

I really can't see the method in that video working properly in reality. Bet it looks a right mess close up.

Also, for things like the glove box lid, you might find that it's not that expensive to replace so worth checking out.


----------



## paulrs2000 (Oct 22, 2009)

rf860 said:


> I really can't see the method in that video working properly in reality. Bet it looks a right mess close up.


VW camper dash i repaired.much worse than a scratch,also the blank was repaired!


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Without sounding cheeky, i wouldn't be 100% happy with that - looks a wee bit shiny where its been repaired. 

I've had a smart repair on a dash before and it always stuck out when the light hit it at certain angles due to the slightly shiney finish.

I imagine also that a smooth bit of plastic would be much easier to repair than textured. You can't properly fix deep scratches etc in textured plastic.


----------



## paulrs2000 (Oct 22, 2009)

rf860 said:


> Without sounding cheeky, i wouldn't be 100% happy with that - looks a wee bit shiny where its been repaired.
> 
> I imagine also that a smooth bit of plastic would be much easier to repair than textured. You can't properly fix deep scratches etc in textured plastic.


but is that not 100% better than it was????

no not realy,you paint with textured paint before you top coat it


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes it is a lot better and 99% of folk wouldn't bat an eyelid lol...


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

Just a suggestion...

Could you not use a flexible filler and then paint it?


----------



## MissJen (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! Mind still not 100% decided upon what to do. I was hoping for a wipe on wipe off solution, but looks like it isn't that easy.

Its not hugely a problem, just something that bugs me when I inspect my car


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Meguirs plastic x or try a magic sponge


----------

